# Increasing HR10-250's buffer to 90 minutes



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Well, it looks like Slicer was successful--finally--in installing 6.3e, though I'll monitor it to ensure it doesn't default back to 6.3a. One hack that doesn't work with 6.3e is bufferhack, which worked fine with 6.3a-d.

I couldn't find an updated version of bufferhack to work with 6.3e. Does anyone know if it even exists or how to increase the buffer on an HR10-250 to 90 minutes?

I think I saw this floating around. Does it look kosher?


```
set sys(6.3e)[list 0x0d6af2  0x0d690a  0x71  0x19e7e6  22029540  A9846DD76AEF86CEA6B3E69CE3758227598991A0]
```


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

That's it.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

Thanks. Of course, now I have a much bigger problem. See the last few posts on this page:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=250680&page=87&pp=30


----------



## RandCfilm (Dec 20, 2005)

Lord Vader said:


> Well, it looks like Slicer was successful--finally--in installing 6.3e, though I'll monitor it to ensure it doesn't default back to 6.3a. One hack that doesn't work with 6.3e is bufferhack, which worked fine with 6.3a-d.
> 
> I couldn't find an updated version of bufferhack to work with 6.3e. Does anyone know if it even exists or how to increase the buffer on an HR10-250 to 90 minutes?
> 
> ...


Those are the correct values but you use Bufferhack41.tcl instead.


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

That's what I did. I just used Textpad to add that line and ftp'd the .tcl to my unit. Worked fine.


----------



## MurrayW (Aug 28, 2005)

Just to make sure that I understand this correctly, when people say to add set sys(6.3e).... to bufferhack4.1.tcl does this actually mean to REPLACE the 6.2 line or to keep the 6.2 line and ADD this one after it?

I would think replace, but I am linux-challenged!

thanks,
Murray


----------



## Lord Vader (Aug 30, 2004)

I just added it right after the 6.2 line and have had no problems since. I used TextPad to do it, BTW.


----------

